# Cavalia show



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Has anyone been to see this ? Home | Cavalia

How was it?
They are comming to St. louis. Is it worth the $189 for vip tickets or $149 for good seats?


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

I saw it a few years ago in Los Angeles. I loved it, thought it was a good experience. I don't know what the VIP is so I can't give you much insight on that. You can find some clips on youtube to see if its the kinda thing you would enjoy. The horses were absolutely beautiful and they had a lot of fun with them.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

$189. Vip is the best seats right in front, 50 yard line, 45 min cocktail reception beforehand and entry to the horses after the show. 
$149. very good seats up front but just off center, like the 25 yard line. No reception and no horses after.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I did not go when they were in my area. The people I know that did go said it was just a big PETA fest, trick horse show. No real horsemanship or dressage, just trick training, but that some of the tricks were interesting.
I was very turned off by a lot of the articles and things written about the Cavalia trainers and their philosophies - it's all very PETA-y and not really anything to do with actually training or conditioning the horses for any of the work they do. I did not want to pay $150 a ticket to see unfit horses run around and do tricks, I can go to a horse show and see that for free 

So it depends haha, maybe if you are going with girlfriends and drinking, but as a "let's go see a night of great horsemanship" I would pass.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I did not go when they were in my area. The people I know that did go said it was just a big PETA fest, trick horse show. No real horsemanship or dressage, just trick training, but that some of the tricks were interesting.
> I was very turned off by a lot of the articles and things written about the Cavalia trainers and their philosophies - it's all very PETA-y and not really anything to do with actually training or conditioning the horses for any of the work they do. I did not want to pay $150 a ticket to see unfit horses run around and do tricks, I can go to a horse show and see that for free
> 
> So it depends haha, maybe if you are going with girlfriends and drinking, but as a "let's go see a night of great horsemanship" I would pass.


Thank you for your input.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I have seen it every year since they started coming to the states. And while people are allowed to have their own opinions about what the horses are doing or how they are made to do it... i for one will say that the horses are AMAZING. The training is AMAZING. The riders are AMAZING. And the show as a whole is AMAZING. No need for VIP tickets though. Just get seats that are completely unobstructed... the venues are tiny and nearly every seat in the tent is perfect.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oxer said:


> I have seen it every year since they started coming to the states. And while people are allowed to have their own opinions about what the horses are doing or how they are made to do it... i for one will say that the horses are AMAZING. The training is AMAZING. The riders are AMAZING. And the show as a whole is AMAZING. No need for VIP tickets though. Just get seats that are completely unobstructed... the venues are tiny and nearly every seat in the tent is perfect.


 
Thank you for your input Oxer.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Just saw it last week, loved it, was fabulous! Hubby bought me the VIP tix for xmas...food and wine was decent beforehand, then you get drinks and dessert at intermission, and visit the stables afterwards. Its not something you go to thinking it is Olympian type riding, but more vegas style trick riding which really is amazing how brave these riders are! The horses are gorgeous, and it just makes you fall in love with riding all over again. Two thumbs up from me and hubby!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

With Grace said:


> Just saw it last week, loved it, was fabulous! Hubby bought me the VIP tix for xmas...food and wine was decent beforehand, then you get drinks and dessert at intermission, and visit the stables afterwards. Its not something you go to thinking it is Olympian type riding, but more vegas style trick riding which really is amazing how brave these riders are! The horses are gorgeous, and it just makes you fall in love with riding all over again. Two thumbs up from me and hubby!


Thanks, It is a bunch of my riding buddies going. I don't want to be left out of the fun, but $200 and an hour and half drive, I want to make sure it is worth it. Thanks.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Oxer said:


> I have seen it every year since they started coming to the states. And while people are allowed to have their own opinions about what the horses are doing or how they are made to do it... i for one will say that the horses are AMAZING. The training is AMAZING. The riders are AMAZING. And the show as a whole is AMAZING. No need for VIP tickets though. Just get seats that are completely unobstructed... the venues are tiny and nearly every seat in the tent is perfect.


I agree completely! There is no need to purchase expensive tickets as the seating is very good. 

Cavalia is not a demonstration of horsemanship as much as it is a wonderfully choreographed and artistic presentation of horses, intended to inspire all audiences. Basically it is Cirque du Soleil on horses. The horses are fit, well cared for and well trained. The artists, music, choreography, riders and horses are beautifully interwoven to tell a compelling and beautiful story. This is what makes the show amazing. If you want an evening of awesome entertainment with horses as the main characters, go see it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thank you Koolio for responding, I value your input.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw it, and I agree with anebel, there was good tricks. But no real horsemanship.. To me, it was a show of beautful horses doing tricks. I liked the School of Viennas Lipizzaner Stallions much better..


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> I saw it, and I agree with anebel, there was good tricks. But no real horsemanship..


 
Darn another vote for just okay. Thanks.


----------

